# Bareback trail ride extravaganza. :D



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't ridden in about a week. I was bored today and decided laundry and dishes were not important.

Hot though and I just popped on bareback. Rode around back roads, went and visited a few friends. Ended the ride with a dip in a lake. We went up to his shoulders. He dunked his face into the water up to his ears but I didn't get a photo of that. Only a picture showing his face was wet, hahah.

Here are some crappy photos from my pocket camera.











Bareback. Barefooted. No helmet. I like to ride smart ya know.


















Here is Fatty McBigbutt, yours truely. 

Keeping is safe and smart by holding a small child while riding a horse bareback. His mom kind of stuffed him in my arms before I could even say anything and then took the photo. Ha.
Good thing my pony is the best pony in the whole world.





























I love his mane.









I took a photo of this fella while I was riding around back roads. I don't know how that tiny barbed wire fence keeps these guys in.

I want to STEAL this horse. Blaze, four whites. Cute as a button.







GIMMIE!









Three Amigos.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

He looked back at me after we stopped to look at the ponies.










'eh, let's keep on going he said.









Crazy mane.










Mmm, our back roads. They are beautiful.










Yay, the water!









It was hard to take photos in the water. Up to our shoulders. Well, his shoulders.



















Looking around.










You can see how far he dunked. The water is up to his jaws. I didn't take another photo after he dipped his entire head in the water. Which was a riot.










Haha, hairy legs.









More wet face.









It was so nice once the sun was gone.









Can I eat that sea plant stuff!?









Once we got back, you can see his water line, hahaa.










That's it!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Your horse is SO pretty! He seems pretty bomb proof! Glad you two had fun!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Argh, Lucky!!! I went to the lake the other day with intentions of swimming on Denny. They drained it last summer and it has not re-filled all the way yet. I got about 4 feet from shore and the bottom disappeared. O.O Not cool! Didn't try to go back in for fear of drowning my poor horse. LOL.

Ethan is so gorgeous and he looks like such a sweetie. I love that pic with the baby.  Keep the pix coming Rissa, I always enjoy them. ;p


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks like you had a good day! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks like you two enjoyed your leisure ride around town.

That chestnut with the blaze is just gorgeous. Maybe go back and teach him to jump? hehe


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

Great pics, that loos like sooooooooo much fun!!!!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow! Wish we had trails like that!!! :shock: Ethan is gorgeous, and looks like such a sweetie!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Looks like you had a fabulous day!  Shhh...but you're not the only one who rides barefoot and bareback on those 'melty' days...Lol!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL I know the whole thing about riding bareback and people shoving kids in your arms its like 'lady if I fall Ive only got myself to blame but if I squish your kid......"


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

looksl iek alotta fun! some great pics there! i love the ones behind his ears lookign down the road


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

hehe, thanks everyone.  I rode again yesterday but no pictures. It's too hot, I think my saddle is just going to retire the saddle for the summer, haha.


----------

